# Right or Left Bevel Broadheads?



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

If you use single bevel heads, you need to match the bevel to the wing of your fletchings.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Either one will work, but you have to match the bevel to your feathers. Right wing gets right bevel, left wing gets left bevel.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Haha, dan in mi and I were typing at the same time.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Sauk Mountain said:


> Either one will work, but you have to match the bevel to your feathers. Right wing gets right bevel, left wing gets left bevel.


What happens if they dont match? I shoot right hand with left wing feathers.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

SierraMtns said:


> What happens if they dont match? I shoot right hand with left wing feathers.


Not a big deal IMO. They will compete with fletchings but not nearly enough to be a problem. Heck who knows, maybe you even get some kind of stabilising effect from it. How do they fly?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you are shooting left wing feathers now, you are using either a left offset or left helical and that is what you want with left bevel broadheads.

The idea of the single bevel is that the angular momentum developed by the fletching is better maintained as the head traverses flesh and bone. Single bevel heads are supposed to be particularly good at penetrating heavy bone, the angular momentum of the arrow supposedly results in a twisting and opening of the bone damage allowing the head and shaft to pass with reduced friction. It sounds good but I have no experience with them so don't really have an opinion either way on whether the theoretical advantage comes through in the real world. I've seen some intriguing videos and picture though. It certainly can't hurt anything.

Some people report very good results with them.

If you have a mismatch? Then the bevel will oppose the angular momentum of the arrow. Is this a bad thing? I don't know, it's the linear momentum that causes a pass through and the added friction may reduce that slightly. All things considered I doubt is it a big deal but since you are set up for left bevel now you are good to go if you buy those heads. 

Make sure you have a good jig to sharpen them so you can maintain the angle.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Easykeeper said:


> If you are shooting left wing feathers now, you are using either a left offset or left helical and that is what you want with left bevel broadheads.
> 
> The idea of the single bevel is that the angular momentum developed by the fletching is better maintained as the head traverses flesh and bone. Single bevel heads are supposed to be particularly good at penetrating heavy bone, the angular momentum of the arrow supposedly results in a twisting and opening of the bone damage allowing the head and shaft to pass with reduced friction. It sounds good but I have no experience with them so don't really have an opinion either way on whether the theoretical advantage comes through in the real world. I've seen some intriguing videos and picture though. It certainly can't hurt anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. 

Here are the heads I am looking at. 

http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/Maa...vel-Close-Out-SAVE-5000-per-pack-P438C48.aspx


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

That's a good price, almost giving them away.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Meh...just get them and left-wing fletch your arrows.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Heads arrived. You cant have to many.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Left bevel would be for shooting on the right side of the animal


----------

